# Members moments!



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

Have been thinking lately that some times our beloved site gets too serious....so!

i would like to share some silly things that have happened to me
& hoping others will to.........

first saying i have a tad bit of anxiety...tend to be nervous...so it sometimes gets me in trouble!


this happened while the Olympic games where on...i think in 93 or 94'

i had a very energetic blue heeler...& a trailer full of rubbish ready to be taken to the tip
i had asked my o/h to move the trailer from the backyard to the front yard as the dog was having too much fun ripping up the garbage bags....which i had been re-bagging thanks to my delightful dog everyday for the last 5 days in a row

he,my o/h had been stuck to the couch...waiting for Stephan Botev (i've probably got his name wrong-he had defected from Russia to Aust...& was competing for us)
& wouldn't budge...i dont have a drivers license !

so.. as frustrated as i was on a very cold foggy morning i decided to do it myself....hmm

i tried to move the trailer..i am strong,but a wheel had got stuck in one of the many wholes the dog had dug
so i got the car keys..... drove the car into the backyard...& aligned it with the trailer
the car was a station wagon.... & with the back window being fogged up i had trouble seeing out
so i lifted the hitch of the trailer into the air..upwards...& made a mark in the grass to help me to see how far back i had to reverse the car..the mark in the grass didnt help!..at all!
so ...seeing my Dad do it many times...& not wanting to waste my breath on my o/h
i opened the car door to look behind me....was reversing...but half fell out!
one leg under the car..one in the car on the accelerator..2 hands on the steering wheel!
tryed to pull myself up........put too much pressure on the pedal...... 
and _BANG!!!!...:shock: that went the trailer hitch through the back window.....hell!..i though with quite a few swear words with that!_
but unfortunately it didnt stop there.... i was stuck...one foot in..one under the car...& the motor was still on.....
so by getting myself back up & in the car...my leg hit the gear shift tree(yes i dont drive cars)
the car was going forward....quickly...
somehow i managed to get myself in the car fully..... just before the car sped up, & drove through the back fence....oh boy!
also breaking the front window!!!!!!!!!:shock:
but some how i missed the upright of the fence ....so i had no damage to the panels of the car:lol:
well...by this time...im shaking...trembling...
the o/h...walks out the front door as he heard a noise or too...right!
thought...that sounded like somebody hit something!.....ME!!! & the fence...+2 windows..lol

after a few more than words were nicely exchanged....he had to go to the window place & say 
he did it ....he has drivers license 
it was at a mates work....lol

he should have moved the trailer!:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Jun 21, 2008)

Can't have been during the olympics or can't have been 93' 94' (haha... I follow you round correcting you now).

He should have moved the trailer Or... should you learn to 'relax a little'?

Is there a movie coming out? (haha) you could do all your own stunts!!!

A mate of mine had a VW Beetle - he thought he'd show off to a few girls and did a donut on some gravel... Unfortunately the door flung open and the centripetal forces became very real and my mate was flung out of the car... I laughed so hard... The car straightened up and came to a crunching stop into a brick wall...

His boy racing career was over


----------



## euphorion (Jun 21, 2008)

if it makes you feel any better (and not so silly) ... i remember watching a mate a few years back get his 4WD bogged in mud in a back paddock, so he sticks some planks of wood under the tyres to help get her out... but he didn't check that the planks didnt have any nails in them... he blew 3 tyres that day, was soooo amusing for little old me to watch and say 'yeah i thought you would have checked... too bad... i'll go get my ute' LOL


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

so many silly things ive done!....just thought about time ide share

have fun catching me slim6y!!!!...
i never relax.....ever!..lol..tense 24/7..lol

once i decided it was a great idea to put fresh washed plastic place mats in the oven to dry
oven was off......until i forgot!!!!!
what a mess!:shock::lol:


----------



## slim6y (Jun 21, 2008)

I think me and fire was always a serious misfortune... Something bad was bound to happen eventually...

I caught my skateboard alight with a magnifying glass (accidentally)... I looked around for ways to put it out... I was only about 10... So no water handy I used the towels from the washing line... All of them!! The fire went out eventually -  and so did the towels... But I couldn't reach to hang the towels back up... I can't remember my excuse but I don't recall the love and laughter.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

ooohhhh!...slim6y
all that TLC you missed out on... aawwwee!
lol

i remember it was my 10th birthday...got a brand new bike:lol:
it was soo hot...& we lived in busy streets in the city...
so my pop had to watch me ride...
so i had to keep riding till i was sick of it....yep ,right!
passed out on the bike....tore all the skin of my ankle to the bone
yep...stupid things that happen eh!:shock::lol:..lol


----------



## missllama (Jun 21, 2008)

haha poor dragon lady please dont ever get ur licence lol!

well i have a pretty embarrasing one too...
it was in the last heat wave i kept jumping in the shower every hour to cool down
and i heard the cat meowing at the window so i yelled out for my partner to let the cat in the front door and the next thing i hear him yelling coz the dog got out the front door
i quickly jumped out and i grabed the singlet top i had been wearing that day (u know those ones with the y shaped backs?
and shoved it on and my shorts and bolted for the door
i was trying to catch my dog running down the main road flipping out, the grannies from the other units were at the letter boxs laughing at me (i did catch my pup) so many people had stopped to help me and i realised when i picked my pup up that my top was backwards and for a female that sort of shape top isnt very appropriate when worn that way


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 21, 2008)

The day of my brothers wedding, i was 9 years old, my sister and two of her girlfriends were
sitting on the front fence of our home in St Kilda..
I had a fish filleting knife, my family were fishermen and butchers so knives were common around the house,and i was throwing it into the ground.
I threw it into the ground about half a dozen times,enjoying that the girls were watching me and feeling quite good about myself.
Someone said something like,'he's probably going to throw it through his foot', 
My concentration must have been shattered because as the knife left my hand the last time, we all just watched as it sailed into my calf and came out the other side of my (then) skinny leg..
We all stood around staring at my leg with the knife in it..a trickle of blood started to flow from the wound..the girls screamed, i screamed and pulled the knife from my leg in one movement and we all ran into the house..
My folks took me to the doctors where i got some stitches and i felt pretty stupid limping around my brothers wedding which had been delayed because of my antics.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

_LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!

hmm ok..._
well... i was at a darts tournament......sooo long ago
not my scene now...to many peoples... i was wearing one of those ohh soo tiny tops...with the long fringe
that not much who is a E cup fits in...
the crowd cheared.....scorer shout GAME!....a 150 peg was just thrown !!
(for those who dont know..that pretty special)
i jumped up...my straps on my top both broke.....hmm yep...:shock:
that was embarrassing!!!


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

Lana.... yep...they say a ladies colour should be red!..lol
& o...the only lisemce i'll ever have is my animal one!!!:lol:

ohh!
ssssnakeman... glad you were ok..owwee..that could have been tragic
but a memorable one to tell the grandkids eh!


----------



## jaffa_30 (Jun 21, 2008)

Ouch ssssnakeman :O


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 21, 2008)

When I was eight or nine I used to ride my bike around the street with some mates of mine. One day (courtesy of some nearby construction work) a drain was built. It was one of those dish drains about 3 meters deep, but instead of being rounded on the bottom it was squared off. The sides coming off at 25 degree leans.

I thought to myself, with my eight or nine year old brain, that the round wheel will compensate for the angle of the joint. 

Nope, I hit the bottom hard, the wheel immediately turned sideways (90 degrees) and I ended up becoming impaled on the handgrip (as with most young fellas, the bike was always thrown on the ground causing the ends of the grips to wear through which left the metal handle bars poking through).

Anyhow, 16 hours later and leaving the emergency room, with the flap that the handlebar had removed in a perfect circle stitched back on, I went home to show my new tough sticker off to my mates.

I still have the scar about three inches below my navel a perfect little circle. I now tell my daughter that's where the aliens operated on me.

Now that was a misadventure.

LOL


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

hmm..

a few years ago.. i wasnt well...so was full up on meds(prescribed of course)
couldnt keep much down...wasnt eating much
was hallucinating....
had the kero heater on... triped over it..landed on the fuel tin...which opened my leg
callapsed & knocked my self out of the wooden spud box ...
was 3mm away from losing my eye....
which ended up a beautiful..blue & black...my favourite shades of colour....hmm the things we do!..lol


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

hell...FNQ_Snakes... wow that was close!
glad your alive to share!...phew!~


----------



## itbites (Jun 21, 2008)

*When I was about 8-9 my mum had told me to stop closing doors the slack way and use the door nob. I was being looked after one afternoon while my dad was at work and mum interstate...Of course I never listened to my parents much  *

*When closing the kitchen door (which had a metal latch on it) A sudden gust of wind pushed the door closed before I could get my hand out of the way my finger got jammed right on the edge of the latch and it sliced about 3cm worth of finger right off! was hanging by a thread of skin and I started running round the house like a headless chook *

*My babysitter who at the time was making long distance calls (as babysitters do) **** himself after seeing all the blood and decided it would be a good idea to put my hand in the freezer to numb everything of course the dis-membered finger got stuck to the freezer which made things considerably worse *

*Long story short dad raced home from work, was in the childrens hospital ova night and got my finger re-attatched and mum never left me alone again! Still have the scar that goes all the way round my finger and everytime I close the door I use the handle now *


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

did you lose any sensation to the nerves....unreal!


----------



## itbites (Jun 21, 2008)

*Suprisingly D/L no I can still feel pretty much everything though, when cold weather sets in it goes a bit numb... *


----------



## scorps (Jun 21, 2008)

i tried to ride my bike standing up with no hands  i hink you can work out the rest i ended up getting pretty hurt


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

owweess..yep got that..ouch!


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 21, 2008)

I once had a relatively trivial snake bite on a slow news day and ended up on national television. How embarrassing.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 21, 2008)

When i was younger i was in the backyard getting really bored. Because my dads a meat worker we have really sharp knives all around the house.
So i grabbed two of his knives with 6 inch blades and headed towards the long grass at the back of the yard, with one in each hand i then started slashing the grass then all of the sudden i accidentally let go of one and it sliced the back of my calf real good lol.
Was a lot of blood


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 21, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> I once had a relatively trivial snake bite on a slow news day and ended up on national television. How embarrassing.



Ha ha, TV Tart!


----------



## tfor2 (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok quite a few years ago my girlfriend and I went to sydney for the weekend. We were staying in the Sebel townhouse and were on our way to the restaurant for dinner and proceeded to the elevator. At the time we were staying there so was Mick Jaggar Jerry Hall and Davy Jones from the monkeys. When the lift door opened we got in and there was Jerry Hall and Davy jones. Now my girlfriend is one of those, OH MY GOD ITS SOMEONE FAMOUS type people, who are really embarrassing in those situations, and she was just standing in the lift almost jumping up and down with excitement. 
The lift stopped at level 2 and Jerry Hall got out, I could see her looking sideways at us when she exited. Now that just left myself, davy jones and my girlfriend still jumping up and down saying oh my god oh my god. No sooner had the lift door closed to go to ground floor it came to a sudden halt. Now Davy jones had been very calm until this point, but the thought of being stuck in a lift with a crazed fan would have been on his mind. 
Im terrified of lifts so right about now i start to panic, im holding on to the sides of the lift thinking we are just going to plummet to the ground for some reason.
Davy picks up the phone in the lift, tells reception we are stuck, and then puts it down and puts his hands over his face like oh my god..
That makes me feel like something really bad is wrong and i start to hyperventilate, hes saying its fine but i knew he was also quite frantic, as my girlfriend is now saying "OH MY GOD IM STUCK IN A LIFT WITH DAVY JONES".. 
I dont think the elevator was his major problem he was worried she was going to jump him, I was still hyperventilating and now crouched down, thinking death is near. We were stuck for about 10 mins (which seemed like a lifetime ) before the lift screeched, jerked, screeched again and went all the way up without stopping at any floors and then all the way down only stopping at our destination "ground Floor".
I tell you i have never seen someone run out of a lift like he did.
I bet you he hired security after that. And I bet you Jerry Hall was grateful she got out.
Needless to say, I dont see my celebrity crazed girlfriend anymore.


----------



## cement (Jun 21, 2008)

Your name isn't Mrs Bean is it????


----------



## luke.r.s (Jun 21, 2008)

when i was about 6 i was helping mum vaccum, she had been vaccing the loung the day before and had done around the base of the fire place as well. 

so i did what she had done only the fire hadnt been on the day before, and was that day. anyway i managed to vac up an ember which set the vacume cleaner alight.

needless to say i wasnt asked to help vac for a few years after that.
-L


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 21, 2008)

I got a bad case of diarrhoea once while I was out riding my bike as a kid. Problem was I didnt notice untill I took my bicycle clips off...


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 21, 2008)

just kidding.


----------



## Noongato (Jun 21, 2008)

When i was a worm, i made a big cubbyhouse out of scraps of junk, and proud of my work i took a few steps back to look at my little accomplishment and bam! A old sheet of rusty metal wire stuff cut on a angle with a serrated edge peirced my ankle and one long thin bit of metal threaded through my ankle up through my leg.. I remember looking at it and seeing my skin potruding out where the wire was, it looked messed up. But it didnt hurt at all.
Fun part was pulling the wire out, that felt really really wrong but no pain, last bit of wire flicked when i got it out and then loads and loads of BLOOD..........
Drove a half hour to the nearest country-bumpkin hospital and i jumped out of the car, only to step on a broken beer bottle with my good foot. Now i was pretty immobolised.
Got stiched with no aneasthetic in the ankle (a big nurse lied on me to pin me down)
And my cut up foot from glass got 'glued' back together.

Moral to myself - Wear shoes you idiot!!


----------



## sockbat (Jun 21, 2008)

O/h and I were heavy in discussions the other day and 1 thought other had fixed the coffee pot up, Any way he put the coffee pot on the stove and blew it up.

Note to self stop fighting and think about what your doing


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

wow... thanks every one...amazing eperiences

i was 14.. on my own,getting some cash in hand work in the Renmark area on vineyards 
we were cutting box trees in 1/3rds for the end of the rows of grapes
using a huge crow bar to impact the dirt back in the hole around the cut box tree...
it was 45* all week...& i hadnt notice that what i thought was perspiration was actually blood...
i looked down to see a pool of blood...around by boots
the crow bar had gone through my boot & lodged itself between 2 bones on the higher arch
didnt feel it till i saw it....
had to drive the tractor about 4 km to the house...no one home
at this stage i was a tad faint... i found a nice old bottle of home made (will call it lemonade eh!)
and poored myself a few.... deciding that it was a old crow bar..& not having any antiseptic
i then poored some of the very strong lemonade over it....passed out
woke up the next morning...foot bandaged..& hand stitched,lucky i was in good company:lol:


----------



## itbites (Jun 21, 2008)

*Gees D/L you poor thing all them accidents you've had :shock: *


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

thats life...lol... 
im not a poor thing... just learned some valuable lessons...
my hand ,eye to foot coordination aint good..lol:lol:

any others... got more!..lol


----------



## Noongato (Jun 21, 2008)

A rat bit me on the face and hit a main artery thingy.....Showered the rat and its bubs in blood. Mwahahaha!!


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

owe...ouch...poor rat!..... just kidding!
that would have needed injections...right?


----------



## Noongato (Jun 21, 2008)

Probably, i lived to far away from the hospital to bother. I think it overrated anyway. Ive been bitten by alot of critters, wild and pets of all sorts. One can only hope they dont have anything too nasty in their spit....
I have a scar on my head from dogbite too. I didnt tell mum that story, it was my fault for trespassing anyways. Haha
Oh and a feral kitten bit me a while a few weeks ago too.


----------



## Sel (Jun 21, 2008)

Ouch Bitey!!!

Well, when i was 15 i was at a friends place overnight and we had a fire going in a drum in the backyard.
It was freezing cold so we were pretty close to it trying to get warm. I was wearing a long skirt, Wind blew... skirt blew into bottom of fire, i didnt notice... turned around to walk inside and i was on fire 
My skirt went up pretty fast, all i remember is hitting the fire with my hand trying to get it out, i blacked out after that lol. Apparently, i started running around in circles screaming and my friends parents crash tackled me to the ground. When i woke up i was laying flat on the ground with a hose on me. 
I had no clue how bad it actually was, thinking it was just like a "sunburn" and i didnt need a hospital..yeah sure!!
I got taken to hospital, it was dressed and bandaged and they gave me pain killers and my mum came and picked me up and i went home. My hand was burnt from hitting the fire, and they all thought it was nicotine stains!! It did look like it though, but wasnt .
The next day was when i realised how bad it was..i was burnt pretty bad, had 3rd degree burns (was on the side of my thigh) my skirt had actually melted to my leg :s
Ended up having 2 months off school, missed my year 10 exams hehe but had to visit the hospital everyday for 2months to get my leg dressed and bandages changed. I couldnt walk for about a week and after that limped everywhere lol
The pain from a 3rd degree burn is the worst pain i have ever felt, i was in tears most days it got so bad.
I have a lovely scar there now, the skin is very thin and if i bump it ,it hurts alot still.


----------



## Kirby (Jun 21, 2008)

when i was about 13. i had to make a donkey head for 'a midsummer nights dream' in english.... 

just as my mum was about to go to work and my dad to an apointment i managed to lean over onto an open pair of material scissors (huge sharp ones) and it slid straight into my calf to smoothely i didnt really notice... it felt tingly so i looked down. in shock i stood up and it tore a little.. i freaked out and pulled it out, and threew them to the floor.. as i stumbled to the kitchen thinking i was going to bleed to death in a matter of minuets... the blood was pulsing out in streams (like in KILL BILL ) squrting across the hall way walls in thick pulses.. as i stuffed tissues onto the cut demanded the ambulance be called... as expected from my parents.. they didnt. :0

after re assuring myself that death was not ny.. i went back to work, only to realise that a good two inches+ of the scissors were stained with blood showing just how far they went into my calve muscle... 

ewwww....


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

midnightserval...yep can relate to that,hate doctors!

MzSel...burns are incredible,new skin..ouch,yep totally understand

ive come out of a car that was at 60k...that burns...but not like naked flames i expect!..ouch

Kirby...you dont do things by halves...hey..phew!


----------



## Kirby (Jun 21, 2008)

ahhh... sunburn.. 


when i was 14 or so. went to the beach... layed in the sun for over EIGHT hours... and forgot sunscreen. not only was my back purple with burns... but the delicate skin behind my knee joints were welted and pussy. for weeks i couldnt touch them or bend my knees. i hobbled... 

over the weeks they welted, peeled, pusses, oozed, watered, leaked, scabbed, pussed some more, oozed and sweated, peeled about 3-4 times and finally became a sticky pink yellow shade.. i began to figure i had gangreen... but it scabed again and pussed one more time and finally grew back normal... 

my mums a beauty therapist who almost died when i came home with the burns (shes very... NO SUN!! it will age you to DEATH) turns out they were 2 or 3 degree burns... again, no hospital..


----------



## Kirby (Jun 21, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> ive come out of a car that was at 60k...that burns...but not like naked flames i expect!..ouch



OUCH !!!!!! Please explain...


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

no.....not for young eyes/ears


----------



## Kirby (Jun 21, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> no.....



lol


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 21, 2008)

im going.... love to read more adventures tomorrow.... keep well,.smile always:lol:


----------



## Noongato (Jun 21, 2008)

I did a neat little frount-flip off a top bunk, and surprise surprise.........missed the mattress on the floor. Busted my hip pretty good. Couldnt walk for months and sleeping was really hard as you dont realize how many times you roll over in your sleep till it hurts to do so. I had to pick up my leg and move it over with my hands. Now i cant sit cross legged for long, should have gone to the hospital.....

I once got staff in my leg from a grotty mozzie bite, it started to stop me from walking so i went to the hospital that time. The nurse decided to stick a big dirty syringe in there and try to suck stuff out. I kicked her accross the room with the good leg. Nothing came out anyway so it was a waste of time.
I ended up putting a clear patch over it to draw the infection out, when i decided to change the patch i tore the whole square area of skin off with it. I was too tired at the time so i rubbed it down with dettol and put a cling-wrap cover over it (like u do with tattoos)
Welll......that was a dumb idea, i took the cling wrap off the next morning and jumped up only to find that the dettol had chemical-burned the circumference of my leg and it had dried, so when i got up my leg tensed and it split open in like 10 spots.
Eventually like a week later the staff infection popped like a pimple. So gross, but felt sooooo good..


----------



## colt08 (Jun 21, 2008)

ah donthave much storys other than bending down to pick up a clamp as someone was picking it up and split my eyebrow and missed y eyes by a cauple centemeters ah what else got tripped dow ten stairs landed at bottem on chin got a few butterfly stitches watched friend get hit by car broke his femur all he was shouting about was his mom gaina kill him but his mom didnt as ud think shed be mory worried about injury i fractured ankle it was size footal had to waik home on it missed a cauple weeks of skewl woot and yer that about it


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 22, 2008)

midnight...love pain eh!..yep...i'll confess to that!...lol
colt0...fractured ankles remind me of the movie..."where the kidnapper hobbles the writter"..forget the name!

well...more!

had a hk holden...& as it happens we ran out of fuel...on the windy roads of Crafers area here in the Adelaide hills...so decided to coast our way on...
all was fine till the brakes were needed....oh boy...well the hand brake worked...but some how managed to get it stuck...it wouldnt release..
the ex...managed to fix the problem...but the car was on a bad angle...so he wanted me to push the car into a better position while he steered...
it started to rain...i slipped,fell..& the car rolled forward...over me....some how i was lying in a trench carved out but the constant rain...a bit of concussion... but all ok...
my ex wasnt amused.... i got mud in the car when i got back in..... lol men!


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 22, 2008)

thankyou all who have written something..its been a great read...any more?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh yes i have plenty but i dont want to sound like a complete git. Anyways
When i was young i was cutting a golf ball apart to get to the rubber ball inside and once i got it out i decided to cut it open as well resulting in the chemical inside it squirting me in the eye and the knife cutting my left index finger to the bone.

Working at McDonalds when i was 16 i got my elbow stuck on the coffee hot plate resulting in 3rd degree burns.

Riding my motorbike years ago , coming home after a long ride to Kinglake i was coming thru Box Hill an d saw some attractive girls on a street corner, so i decided to put on a show, a bit of a rev then Mono then commodore pulls out then me locks up and does Superman thru the air. Yeah now that looked cool........NOT.

Tapped on the window at home to tell the dog off, and went straight thru it and cut my wrist open...Hello Werribee emergency ward..

Ah yes i could go on but i think you get the picture.. Straight jacket Requirred


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 22, 2008)

cracksinthepitch...lol...as Lana would say...woooot wooot!..that cracked me up!..lol


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 23, 2008)

im generally speaking not a person who confronts someone head on...
so when a 18yr old friend of the family was frequenting my home allot with a obnoxious attitude that wasnt respectful to women at all...after 2 weeks ide had enough

one night were my house was full..movie night...& yet another display of bad attitude happened..
i told no one when i added condensed purple food colouring to his can of coke!..
after 10 min..when he was quite happy with himself & others had noticed the purple smile on his face & forhead where he had wiped his hand from his mouth...
lets say i had the best karma then!...lol


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, i wonder what happened the next day when he went wee wee


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 23, 2008)

aparently it was a lovely shade of purple all week!...lol


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 23, 2008)

HAR HAR HAR evil laugh, You're a nasty peice of work Dragonlady


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 23, 2008)

hmm..you must know me..lol


----------



## chloethepython (Jun 23, 2008)

colt0...fractured ankles remind me of the movie..."where the kidnapper hobbles the writter"..forget the name!

the movie was misery


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jun 24, 2008)

iv got too many to tell but one that stand out was when i was about 7 me and my m8 wer rolling logs over looking for lizards and bugs
One log was especially big and heavy, and while my friend held the log up, i dived under for a cockroach, but my m8 couldnt hold it much longer and dropped it, me only moving quick enough to get my hand out of the way and most of my fingers, one got jammed under but i didnt stop pulling my hand away ripping my fingernail off aswell as completely shattering the bone, my finger was quite out of shape!
Still looks retarded now, sticks out like a sore thumb haha

iv also inflicted many wounds upon m8s, split 2 peoples heads open with my toys (accidently) throwing them up trying to make them fly haha.

had a knife through my big toe, going under my toe nail, getting the nerves!

had my foot operated on to get out a boxer thorn from walking round in bare feet, was right up against the bone

I could be here all night but thats just a few


----------



## daniel1234 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have to many as well but my most recent one was when my brakes locked up in a XF wagon (big Ford) in the hills on a decending corner and I only managed to hit one of five cars going in the opposite direction with minor damage to my 3rd party only insured car. My brakes wouldn't release, so I called for a ride, and while waiting my brakes released so I drove a short distance only to find them locking agian. As I got into my rides car, I thought we had started moving but it was my car rolling backward down the steep incline as I had not put the handbrake on enough and my brakes let go again. It is weird what goes through your head, but I was sure I could stop it so I jumped behind and gave it a go. Fortunately my senses and/or the cries from the others got the better of me and I realised my sliding feet would never find traction on the gravel turnout so I jumped out from behind the car and watched it roll down a track into a gate, suffering only a broken taillight.

Lucky I'm with AAMI.


----------



## daniel1234 (Jun 24, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> midnight...love pain eh!..yep...i'll confess to that!...lol
> colt0...fractured ankles remind me of the movie..."where the kidnapper hobbles the writter"..forget the name!
> 
> Misery.
> To scary for me, Give me Hellraiser anyday.


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 24, 2008)

> colt0...fractured ankles remind me of the movie..."where the kidnapper hobbles the writter"..forget the name!


 
Misery. I was based upon a book by Steven King of the same name. It's on my bookshelf, one of my favourites...


----------



## richardsc (Jun 24, 2008)

hahahaha,great storys guys,im not the only one it seems,i have so many its not funny,alot are quite recent to,lol,one embarassing moment that spings to mind though is i grew up in sorrento,spent the first 20 odd years swimming around the sorrento pier,used to use the toilet/change rooms to don our wet suits,any ways i moved up to brisbane for 6 months,then came back to sorrento,was walking the dogs down the beach with my sister,decided to get fish n chips,anyways after chowing them down needed to do wee wees so went to the toilets i knew like the back of my hand,anyways on walking in,i passed a ladt walking out,she had a very bemused face,i was looking at her thinking what r vu doing in the mens,,i kept going in ,im thinking in there,hey where are the urinals,and why so many thunder boxes,thought must be a sorrento thing now,so headed to them,then another lady walked out of the one next to the one i was entering.

im still not clueing on,thinking,hmmmm,maybe the womens is locked,or someones taken the ladys or mens signs off,so i do my thing,flush,then go wash my hands and yet theres more ladys,im thinking,what have they put in these chips,still none the wiser,must point out,even the rubbish bins for lady things didnt tell me straight away,lol,so i start walking out,and adding everything up and thinking,OMG,what made it worse is sis so me walk into the ladys,and saw my expression when i walked out,along with about 40 others that must have been wondering what i was up to,i never went there again,lol,i swear they changed the tilets around


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 24, 2008)

I had just learnt to ride a motorbike so on my kwaka i rode thinking i was something cool and my kiddies who were young at the time watching thier talented mummy doing jumps and even a perfect table jump where you turn the bike to the side in the air perfect land only to my disgust my hubby wasnt watching so i yelled for him to watch this ............i did it again only this time i got over confident couldnt pull the bike up in time and WHAM!! bike came crashing down me underneath landed in a big pile of thistles spikes were sticking into my skin and my worse injury was the foot peg it had embedded into my leg , the hole was about 10cm deep and looked like the map of tassie went to the hospital and they could only put a stitch in the corners of the wound to stop it from tearing further as there wasnt any meat to stitch up in the hole i had to fill the wound with betedine for like 3 months untill it healed from the inside out i have lost feeling in my leg due to nerve damage and have not been back on a bike since ...


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 24, 2008)

richardsc....ohh..you want sympathy?...
when you didnt tell us you enjoyed the visit soooooo much!...lol..just kiddn mate!
so..the real story is.....hmm..another time ....another place...lol
redbellybite...owe.ouchies..gee..my teeth are clinched thinking aboutthat one...ouch!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Noongato (Jun 24, 2008)

Heres a really dumb one, but it was funny to watch.

Ever tried to 'peel' a golfball? Well i did once, the cover peice comes off pretty easy and then the guts of the ball had thousands of rubber bands twisted together to make the inside of the ball. Well, while opening the cover bit i snapped a rubber band thingy and the ball QUICKLY unravelled and was firing stuff everywhere in my hand, the rubber bits got really long as they were unravelling and hit me in the face like a whipper-snipper, i dropped it and it went whirring accross the ground firing bits everywhere. Funny, funny, funny, I had little red marks all over my face. Hahahahaha


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 24, 2008)

thankyou...yes..that was funny

stupid things we do

i was carrying a bucket of car oil...we just bled the brakes...
& somehow i managed to trip up..bucket went up..& up...
then came down...felt like slow motion....
all over me...had to look soo funny...i sat there.on the lawn...in hysterics...lol


----------



## Noongato (Jun 24, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> i was carrying a bucket of car oil...we just bled the brakes...
> & somehow i managed to trip up..bucket went up..& up...
> then came down...felt like slow motion....
> all over me...had to look soo funny...i sat there.on the lawn...in hysterics...lol


 
Did you do a belly slide up the hallway while you were all greasy??? 
I would have, haha


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 24, 2008)

ate grass...riped jeans...& got applause!


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 24, 2008)

so any more moments?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah , i had talked up how i was going to build a redgum sleepered vege patch in the back yard. Finally got the sleepers delivered and started laying out and star picketing in place. I tried to level one by hiting with the mash hammer but forgot to move my thumb, Bugger of to the emergency ward again, man that hurt and swelled up massively. 

Another one, first training session at a new club as a paid player (cricket) we were doing feilding drills and i went right up close to the bat trying to cut off a catch but wore the ball right on the end of the nose and knocked myself out. What a gimp.....


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 24, 2008)

hmm..ok give in...yep i laughed!

still am..lol

ok... this happened to my bro-in-law

he was 18 yrs old...& my mum-in-law isnt too great or quick or her feet
he'd been arguing with his father & told him to F...off......
my mum-in-law had been cooking a roast...& hates disrespect...
what she had in her hand...was the roasting fork...she said.." apologise to you father or else!"
my bro-in-law said..." F...of.... or what"...
well what was ....she threw the roasting fork....it pierced his ear...he ran out the back laughing
but ran straight into the frozen chook that was hanging on the line...defrosting!...lol
he knocked him self out....lololololol:lol:
woke up to the frozen chook on his chest & a hell of ahead ache!:lol::lol:


----------



## elle_carlisle (Jun 24, 2008)

My friends and I were little pyromaniacs when we were younger (still are, I think). One of my friend's lived in the garage so the floor was concrete. We'd been burning things on the floor for a bit when we found a bottle of booze, it was one of those orange peel jobs that tastes like acidic puke so we didn't decide to drink it. Instead we poured it around the floor (quite a bit) and then lit it up. What we didn't count on was the cloud of fumes rising from the pool of rather potent alcohol, which had accumated while we were getting ready to light it. Needless to say the entire room lit up like an orange mushroom cloud. Nothing got set on fire or anything but we were temporarily blinded. Not that it stopped us or anything.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 24, 2008)

hell...phew..lucky!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 24, 2008)

I knew a guy who was an utter ratbag who blew up his garage and set the house on fire with some sort of chemical concotion and a chlorine bomb. Another guy i went to school with did a chlorine bomb in a drain and he didnt get out quick enough and Half his face melted, poor bugger.


----------



## itbites (Jun 24, 2008)

*Gee's cracks ...rough neighborhood :shock:*


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 24, 2008)

Or only stooopid people lived there


----------



## 5potted (Jun 25, 2008)

ok nothing hurtful in this one... maybe my ego a little... just sumthing funny that happened not to long ago. I was in the dominos delivery car (good old dominos) and the place i was delivering to was up a hill and off on a dirt track... the road was only just wider than the car with about half a meter to each side... on the right a 2meter decline into a fence... on the left an even steeper decline into bush... well i pulled into the driveway and gave the guy the pizzas, got in the car and started reversing only to realise i didn't know how i was going to turn around. His place was at the end of the road so still to my left and right i had the decline... I decided i would try and reverse down the 40m dirt road (stupid idea as all 3 of my accidents so far have happened while i was reversing!!!).... well i got about 3 meters then i realised i wasn't going straight and my left tyre went over the edge, so i quickly went forwards but over turned to the right and the front right tyre went over the right edge... i went to reverse again but being a dirt road the tyres didn't grip and the car began to decline... towards the fence... with as much force as i had i put on the brakes and hand break and i managed to stop about 5cms before the fence only to realise i was stuck with my nose towards a fence, my *** poking up the hill... the only way out was to go back and forward trying to turn so i could again reverse along the bottom of the hill back to the guys driveway 0.o sounds easy... not! being in an automatic for the second time and freaking out i began going back and forward grinding into drive and reverse as i thought they were in gear but weren't...(only moving about 10cms each way as the car wouldnt reverse any higher and there was the fence infront of me) finally after about 5 minutes a friendly face of the guy i had just delivered pizzas was at my side window... i was freaking out that much he had to get in the car and get it out... took a further 10 minutes but he managed and without hitting the fence and as said a bit of a bruised ego and i've never delivered since!


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 25, 2008)

5potted..wow..thanks for sharing!


----------



## alex_c (Jun 25, 2008)

Well when i was about 8 maybe younger myself and a friend got the brilliant idea to build a swing in a tree using a old 13mm steel cable about 5meters long with a quite sharp 300mm long piece of 30mm aluminium tubing as the handle. So anyway we fixed the steel cable to a branch quite high up in this tree that was growing on the top of a quite steep embankment then my friend tried it out and jumped off, then the handle came back swinging through the air and just skun the top of my head resulting in heaps of blood (my hands and hair were drenched in it) and a trip to casualty:lol:

There is also alot of other things involving fire :lol:


----------



## alex_c (Jun 25, 2008)

elle_carlisle said:


> My friends and I were little pyromaniacs when we were younger (still are, I think). One of my friend's lived in the garage so the floor was concrete. We'd been burning things on the floor for a bit when we found a bottle of booze, it was one of those orange peel jobs that tastes like acidic puke so we didn't decide to drink it. Instead we poured it around the floor (quite a bit) and then lit it up. What we didn't count on was the cloud of fumes rising from the pool of rather potent alcohol, which had accumated while we were getting ready to light it. Needless to say the entire room lit up like an orange mushroom cloud. Nothing got set on fire or anything but we were temporarily blinded. Not that it stopped us or anything.


 lol reminds me of something an old friend did back when we were 11 or 12 he did something similar with about 3 liters of petrol inside a shed containing his dads pretty much brand new yamaha banshee and a heap of other stuff. So anyway he poured it out on the floor and lit it flames were huge so he turns on the air compressor and attempts to extinguish it with compressed air which just made the situation worse and spread the fire everywhere it got within a meter of the banshee before he put it out with some dirt :lol:


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 25, 2008)

sooooooo many i cant put up...little eyes are precious things! lol

funny & simple...
i was 12...made my first ever coffee for visitors..that came to my sisters birthday
put coffee in..sugar or milk if needed
distributed my coffee cups proudly

didn't realize i used gravy instead!...the spoons stood up dead centre in the middle of the cup...
Ma wasn't pleased but recipients were amused!..lol


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 25, 2008)

come on shock me or make me laugh....dare you!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## dragon lady (Jun 25, 2008)

what the hell.....happened?....r/g-jordan????...you ok????


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jun 25, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> what the hell.....happened?....r/g-jordan????...you ok????


hehe its a car with 3mm backing on it,with a tone of gaffa tape.what? it wouldnt fit in the car
driving down the road last nite at 40km,couldnt go faster or else the thing would have blown away hahaha.people driving past looking at us,beeping,crazy sydney drivers.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 25, 2008)

my younger bro..was in a car accident 4 years ago...
just looked a tad similar...gee wizz!

ok got me.....salute,you shocked me..well done
your the only one that has soo far!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jun 25, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> my younger bro..was in a car accident 4 years ago...
> just looked a tad similar...gee wizz!
> 
> ok got me.....salute,you shocked me..well done
> your the only one that has soo far!


**** sorry,just in-large the pic lol


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 25, 2008)

ha ha ha...dont say sorry
got me fair & square......lol

yes just did...lol


----------



## snakecharma (Jun 25, 2008)

ok natural born dumb *** here lol

where to start ok when i was 10 was chopping wood with a small tomohawk lost concentration cut my left index finger to the bone 23 stiches later and the doc told me any more pressure and i would have cut it clean off as he could see the dent on the bone lol 

about 2 weeks later was at a family friends holiday house still being built jumped out a side door onto a wood pile and yep you guessed it a 3inch rusty nail woooooooo did that bring a tear to the eye oh and of co**** the resulting tetinus shot was a great topper hehehe 

working at maccas came on for a night shift and one of the grills had been cleaned so went to make sure it was switched off by putting my hand on it, yes not the best way to check i know but ended up with a massivly burnt hand YAY 

was at the pool doing some swimming lessons went to show off to a friend lifted my self out of the water to push myself down to touch the bottom of the deep end but on the way down caught my chin on the pool edge which resulted in my 4 front teeth going through my bottom lip. Not fun at all but thats what ya get for showing off lol (on a second note i fronted up for the same pain later in life to get my labret pierced so a sucker for punishment) 

there are plenty more lol but a funny one that happened just the other night i was in my rep room moving my lrg 4yo blackheaded python Bubbah out of one of my females enclosures and putting him into Gingers enclosure was abit tired at the time and as i put him in i put the piece of material back over the bank of enclosures. About 1/2 hr later i was just about to go to sleep and i heard some noice which i thought was one of my dogs trying to dig under the house. as i went to get the torch out of my rep room what did i find. Yep i had totally forgotten to close the first females enclosure and here she was knocking stuff over and trying to make a speedy get away lol so lucky i heard her or could have had a possibly gravid female blackhead nesting somewhere in the house hehehehe 

so yeah if anyone is to meet me keep ya distance as dumb things just seem to happen when im around lol


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 25, 2008)

yep..got that one
glad your in another state!...lol.... thankyou for sharing
gee.....no mods have joined in yet?...hmm.... lets chant..."come on mods"..lol


----------



## mebebrian (Jun 25, 2008)

When i was at school a few of the 'cool' kids decided it would be a good idea to steal a car, go joy riding and smoke a bit of weed, well they then got a bit hungry and deccided maccas drive through was the go. So they order thier meal and are told there's a fair wait and to park up and it shall be brought out.

What they didnt know was that they were driving the store managers car! who had promptly called the cops who had a car nearby. Five 17 year olds charged with possesion and car theft! Bright sparks ay!


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 25, 2008)

unreal..memebrian...
yep...karma..works in many ways!...lol


----------



## mebebrian (Jun 25, 2008)

i once worked at a big w on nght shift, was towing a pallet when a plank fell off the bottom with the sharp nails poking up, now being the safety minded bloke i am i turned it over (nail pointing down) and stomped on the back of it to bend them over. Well 1 stubborn nail didnt bend and decided to go through my shoe and foot blunt end first! That hurt!


----------



## mebebrian (Jun 25, 2008)

and another more spectacular one,

i used to ride a honda VT250 to work and after a long night (i think about 3am) we were all havin a smoke and a chat out the back, i was the first to leave and had taken off, around the corner, got to the gate and remembered i forgot to clock out. So i turn around and onen it up in the empty carpark, stayin wide to avoid anyone else leaving (wider than normal due to the empty carpark) just leaning in when i cliped a concrete kerb sticking out (normaly covered by parked cars) the front hit the egde and went right rather quickly and the back wheel hit it square on and went sky high! I went sailing over the top done a front flip landing on my back, rolling to my feet and kept on running! Stoped when i could and colapsed winded and wounded !( gouged my leg on the fering)
Every one else who was still chatting heard me coming then a bang and all they saw was me sailing through the air and pulling off a sweet as ninja move!
It was talked about for months!


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 26, 2008)

well...im at it again

last late night i was deep frying some hot chips....well early this morning..lol
a tad too tired....& wasnt focused
i went to empty the hot oil into a container....i partly dropped the fryer....
hot oil....straight over my hand........HELL that killed!
suppose im lucky it wasnt my good hand!...lol
& the fact i stuck it straight on the ice in the freezer...........i put some ointment on it...its ok
so it didnt blister.....oh boy!...lucky eh!....lol


----------



## mebebrian (Jun 26, 2008)

you need a padded room dragon lady!


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 26, 2008)

yep...hmm...but would they let me out!..hmm..my animals would miss me! lol
just had a rollercoaster of a 24hr day...!

but on the good note... i make my own ointments
otherwise i would have been a hospital job...lol


----------



## Earthling (Jun 26, 2008)

Whilst a young fella on the farm we were killing and dressing a pig. For hot water to scrape the hairs off we had an old copper in the laundry with a funnel underneath with the fire in. My job was to keep the fire going, however, with all the excitement it had escaped my mind (I must have been excited as Im a bit if a fire-nut) and susequently the fire started to go out as of lack of wood. I threw on heaps of wood but no fire...just smouldering..in with the turps...still no fire....in with a bit more turps....still no fire..blowing helps....so I started to blow on the fire really close and then Woompa! A ball of flame came out and engulfed my head. Eyebrows were no more and a bit of hair on top also burnt...my nose was red for weeks. 2 months later having a pencil case fight at school and my evil attacker hit me across the nose with his pencil case and a layer of skin came straight off...very coooooool.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 26, 2008)

ok...that was desciptive!...hope no scars?

if burned myself too many times...but just stupidly
on a funny note

back on the farm....was a dairy farm & other properties joined
ive never woried about shoes...but my city slick friend did when she came to stay

behind the dairy was the poo pit..where everything got washed to after cleaning after milking had finished
over summer...before it was emptied(every 2 mnths)...the top formed a hard crust
& to those who are farm savy....it looks just like hard green/brown mud

as kids be...we were playing hide & seek...
well she was looking for aplace to hide & found it!.....chin deep in cow doo !...
i ended up getting the tractor to pull her out....fun being 10 eh!....lol


----------



## Earthling (Jun 26, 2008)

Nope no scars....just a tender nose for a while.
Heres another one that a 'responsible' older mate did.

Had a Huge bonfire one night out the back of my place for a 16y/olds birthday who was renting a room of me. Cable drums, matresses, pellets....biiiiiig pile. Teenagers everywhere, so I got an older mate to give me a hand just in case things went pear shaped. I lit it with 15 litres of petrol and a wee trail and the subsequent Explosion was friggin' JOY! Best one yet. Anyways, about 10 minutes into this raging inferno that you couldnt get any closer then 3 metres too, I seee my older 'responsible' mate wonder off for a slash. 2 minutes later I see him running from the trees straight to the fire...Ke?.......then he proceeds to leap into the fire!........KE?.......I was stunned to say the least....especially when he didnt emerge........for ages ( but in reality was about 3 to 5 seconds)....he finnally popped out with bits of clothing on fire and rolled on the ground to put it out. I went up to him with the "What the ------ did you do that for ya stupid ----?" 
"I wanted to put on a bit of a show and show these young kids what happens at real parties. 
You didnt tell me theres a matress in their, I got all caught up in it and had to pull myself out of it"

:shock::shock:

10 minutes later the cops arrive as of multiple calls about an explosion in the area, and whilst I have a chat to them and get them out, 'fireman' decides to tell me then that hes badly burnt...SShhhhhhh....not now......"Go run it under cold water inside"
In the aftermath I gladly forgot about him and a bit later a young fella tells me 'fireman' is under the bus groaning....Joy. Got an uninebriated young fella to take him to the hospital and he ends up with third degree burns to his hands and waist and lots of second and first degree burns to other parts....IDIOT!

So much for older people being more responsible......


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 26, 2008)

you have some doosies.... thankyou for that Earthling!....sometimes its just good to reflect!:lol:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 2, 2008)

I have been in a few crashes but have always walked away with minor scrapes.

One that comes to mind is I was arguing with my boyfriend at the time, and I stomped into the spare room screaming and ranting (as you do LOL) and said 'I'm sleeping in here until you wake up to yourself'......I open the door, and stomp in, only to step onto one of those 1960's giant orange glass lightcovers.....sliced into my foot, slicing a two inch slice into my instep....Blood everywhere, me screaming in pain...can't even remember getting to the hospital! I wouldn't let them touch it, it was ridiculously painful! Made them 'butterfly' it, rather than stitch it- there was no way they were gonna stick me with anything, or sew me up! 

Another one I remember would be when I was sixteen, and my honey at the time and I were at Nowra Animal Park with the family....and being young, we wanted to go off on our own- so we went to do the nature walk.....there were some giant rocks you had to climb over, he went over, and I was following....there were some climber tree branches across the rock each about 2inches thick, and he'd moved one as he'd climbed onto the rock. I put my left hand up on the rock....and SNAP....down came the climber he'd moved, and it smashes my middle finger into the rock.....sliced a nice slice, right near the middle knuckle- I could see the bone! I just went 'oh well' and we kept on...when we got back my parents went OFF because I'd bled everywhere and didn't come back when I did it! 

Oh, and my sister, when she was about 7 or so was out riding her bike while me and animal park boyfriend were babysitting. She comes inside screaming- waving her hand around. She'd come off her bike, landing on her palms....she'd been wearing a charm bracelet that had an elephant charm on it, and the elephants ear had sliced into her palm near her thumb....I could see the blood backing up behind it, so I didn't want to pull it out....spent an entire afternoon in Shellharbour Hospital with that one. I still tease her about being the only girl in the world who could get an elephants ear stuck in her hand!


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 2, 2008)

A/L..thankyou...
i didnt expect so many moments...gee youve had a few...lol


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah I have a few more....LOL! 

One that wasn't my fault...I got a new bike for christmas when I was a kid, was riding along and it collapsed out in front of me! Metal Fatigue they said, and sent me a new bike- I was just a bit bruised and battered...it coulda been worse I suppose! 

We were at a place called Redland Bay (this will become funny in a sec) it was 1988, we were in Brisbane for Expo '88. We were at this park in Redland Bay, when my brother who would have been about 4 was on the flying fox, and fell off...putting his teeth through his bottom lip, so he had about half a centimetre of 'lip' left holding his bottom lip on....he bled and bled and bled. Mum just had a new jacket, white!!!, and she put it over his face to catch the blood. Off to the hospital we went- couldn't find one, found a fancy doctors surgery....apparently my stepfather passed out when they took the jacket off my brothers face....so my mum is holding my brother with his lip hanging off, and my stepdad hits the floor! It was horrific...the sound of my little brother screaming is a sound that chills me to the bone now. Its why my daughter is never allowed to go on those stupid things!


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 2, 2008)

ok.......the car thing...ok KIrby!

a long time ago...wasnt in a healthy relationship
i was in the front seat of a HQ sedan....bench seats
a mate was driving.... my now ex was in the back seat...
yes all young or younger & stupid
all drinking...
was listening to the radio...when the ex wants it -the channel changed
not my car...& the driver(mate) didnt want it changed...
we were going about 90km..as was on a bend in the road
this happened in less tan a minute!...

he grabs me from behind....forearm around my neck....drags me into the back seat...
opens the car door...before the driver could blink!
& threw me out...

yep...4 broken ribs
that did hurt


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 2, 2008)

DL....Crikey! Ouch!


----------



## Dragon1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ouch!

Once I jammed my finer in the car door.
It actually closed- and stayed closed for several seconds. 
Its amazing it wasn't broken- somehow the bone was squeezed, and 
it sprung back out again. It took months to heal, infact its still not 
completley better, the new nail isn't completly regrown.
And it happend _last year_!
I know thats not realy funny, Just weird (If that )
but I wanted to say it any way.
Im much more carefull now, you bet! :lol:

Dragon1


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 2, 2008)

yep..that one was minor..but im sure we dont need to others up like it eh!...lol

Car doors.........yep...im feeling that! owe!!


----------



## rebeccalg (Jul 2, 2008)

Holly Cow! Thats pretty serious ****! Don't have any 'thrown out of the car' stories.


----------



## Dragon1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I screamed.

Dragon1


----------



## Rocket (Jul 2, 2008)

Not really very funny but when I was about 9 or 10 I went around to a friends place. We went outside early in the morning (that night it had just been raining) to go and feed the chickens and he was walking through the backyard and I wanted to get there first and thought "Hey, I'll just walk over this boat trailor.' The steel trailor was wet, I slipped and smashed my upper forehead open and blood went everywhere. I started yelling, went to run before realising I was still standing in the middle of the trailor and flipped over the edge of the trailor.

At that age, I really wasn't a fan of stitches but to my surprise, they sealed up my head with medical glue 

A few days later, the same friend was doing martial arts and I went along to watch him, I put on some 'mits' to join in on the 'sparing' (sp?), I got punched lighly in the head, the gash reopened and blood sprayed onto the other person's mits. The guy didn't care if I was hurt, he just wanted $18 for a new pair of mits.


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 2, 2008)

Went on a shooting trip with a lot of friends . Around late 70's , We camped on a property out past Arrarat and on the saterday nite had way too much to drink . In the wee hours l fell asleep near the fire and someone thought it would be funny to tip the ice water from an esky over me . Okay , very funny so l walked away from camp , climbed through a wire fence into the scrub and went to sleep in the long grass . Woke up , it was daylight and there were lots of loud bangs and the sound of bullets hiting the ground around me . Luckily l didnt sit up , just waited for a gap and waved my arms . They had setup empty cans on the fence for target practice . Dont know how they would have explained that .


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 2, 2008)

oh Rocket..thats just gooowey!...eww!!!!..great image that was!

Jungletrans..thats showing your age...lol..
hmm...nah...i leave the gun stories to you!..lol


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 10, 2008)

completely computer stupid....
ive been lucky ...i had a member pm me the pics i sent her of my dragons via mobile
& over time some members have given me pics of species that i find truly fascinating ...:lol:

last night...i was a tad tidley...so more pathetic on the computer than normal
clicked the wrong bit.......all gone!:cry:

give me a problem with a animal anyday...
ive delivered a prem baby....yes human....
but computers.... i dont think im ever going to get along well with them!..sad but do true ...


----------



## Smellie (Jul 10, 2008)

that's why you've always got hip youngsters like myself to help you out


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 10, 2008)

name implied...you around like one eh!....thanks smellie
yes...didnt get a early night lol....should have taken advice young friend!


----------



## Smellie (Jul 10, 2008)

lol I told ya. but still, I had a good laugh teh heh


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 11, 2008)

This actually happened to my hubby. We were doing the water conservation thingy and in trying to be EVER so good, I encouraged him to disconnect the pipes under the bathroom sink so I could put one of those big white buckets underneath to use on the lawns, well, dustbowl actually.
I watched as he undid the bowl at the bend of the pipes and removed it. He stood up and looked into the bowl he had just removed from under the sink, which was now ready to receive the bucket for the water to drop through into it. Withough thinking, seeing the water, he tipped it into the sink........................and yep....... the bucket wasn't there yet!!!!! I almost fell off my chair laughing at him!!!!!! He soaked his shoes!!!!


----------



## mebebrian (Jul 11, 2008)

Thrown out of a car at 90k's? have you got 9 lives or what? Thats crazy! Hope you repaid in an equaly evil manner...


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 11, 2008)

wasnt the first time...different person...
yes ide say they live with 'karma" now..

evil isnt or wasnt the best description....too good!


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 16, 2008)

Imalizard!... do believe you need to tell a story or 2!!!!!!!!!

bump!


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 17, 2008)

I will bump until Imalizard ...tells!...daily!
ok Daniel....

& ill finish the other one!


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 17, 2008)

another...now seems like many moons ago..& was!...lol

i was working for a race horse trainer...
the paddocks were divided into lots for different work & holding or breeding yards
i had to work a huge 21 hander stallion....a jumps doer

after working him for good 1/2 hr...a new worker had unlocked & opened the wrong gates
letting in 3 brood mares!
well boys are boys..i ended up getting thrown off 
i had never liked the"safety stirrups"..but used them under protest..
my foot had gotten caught & i was dragged the full paddock..maybe 1km..& a bit
& was knocked out...but not before the 4 of them stampeded over me
i was out cold..don't know how long...
felt my back being wet ..from the piercing of skin from one hoof
& vaguely remember the ute pulling up ..& they blokes putting me on the back of the ute
had no feeling down one side of me...
they heated me up with a Magna--Pulse.. a electric blanket that helps circulation on injured horses
the stampede did damage to my back..not allowed to ride anymore:cry:

i knew i shouldn't have used them safety stirrups!


----------



## Dragon1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Once, when I was about 5 I was on a flying fox.
I fell off, and for some reason they had a metal
bar running under and to the side of it. Whacked
my chin on it and fell about 1.5 m to the ground.
My mum thought that I broke my jaw, but all that 
had happened was a very sore jaw, and a 
massive bruise.

Dragon lady, just how many accidents have you had?

Dragon1


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 17, 2008)

?..never bothered counting!..lol
havnt finished living yet!.........lmao!


----------



## Dragon1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Any more?

Dragon1


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 17, 2008)

plenty....dont have time this morning..lol


----------



## Dragon1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh...
Anyone else, then?

Dragon1


----------



## imalizard (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, since Dragon lady wants me to share a few storys I might aswell tell...one

It all started when I was about 7 or 8. It was my birthday and I got a new tank for my yabby. We didn't have enough rocks/gravel to fill the tank....so I got a container from the cupboard and headed out the door.... it was a hot day and I had no shoes on (bad idea). I got the rocks from the driveway and was about to open the door when I heard something rustling in the bushes.

I walked over to the bushes to have a look. It was a baby brown...... I threw the rocks out of the container and picked up the snake and put it in the container with its head next to my hand ( another bad idea ). I ran into the house to show my family ( another bad idea). I yelled out "Dad look what I got, can we put it in the tank?". My dad came out to see what I had and boy he got a surprise. He quickly ran towards me took the container out of my hands and threw it out the door. I said to him it wasn't going to hurt me.... its a friendly one.

I got quite a talking to after that..... that could of been my last b day lol

Thats how i got into snakes!!!


----------



## imalizard (Jul 17, 2008)

Happy know dragon lady


----------



## BenReyn (Jul 17, 2008)

When i was about 10 years old, the only skill i had in life was basketball, i would get home every afternoon and practise for hours on end. This one afternoon though, none of my shots were dropping, so i became a very agro 10 year old and kicked my basketball as hard as i could, it was skimming across the grass at a very high pace...before it hit the corner of a shovel...the shovel via the balls momentum went through our backroom's window, and the basketball changed courses and went through my neighbours garage window....and to make htings worse, it was christmas eve...and i had to pay for BOTH windows...i didnt get a christmas miracle..


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 17, 2008)

no.....!

1 more please! lol
hmm something about butterflys i think!...wasnt it!..lmao:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 17, 2008)

Daniel...you promised!:lol:
your Ma said as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ben Ryan...cracker


----------



## imalizard (Jul 17, 2008)

grrr!!!

I was about 9 and my dad built this big butterfly mesh cage. It was big but the door wasn't.

Any way, my mum just left for work and we were home alone. I went to check on the butterflies but the only way to get in was through a tiny door at the bottom. I used to be able to get through it but this time i didn't. I stuck my whole body through the door but when i tried to get out i couldn't. I was sitting there yelling " Quick some one come, I'm stuck, get me out of here!". My sister ran out the door saying "whats wrong?" I said i was stuck and i needed help!

My sister pulled and pulled but my head wouldn't fit through the gap! She ran back inside and rang mum. She said she only just got to work so call dad. So she called dad. He said he will come home now. Mind you I was still stuck in the cage door yelling in pain.

When he got home he asked me what i was doing, I yelled "I'm stuck get me out!" I cant remember what happend next but i know the next morning I woke up with a very sore head.


The door was at the bottom of the cage and was really small and there was no other way to get in.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 17, 2008)

Thankyou!!!!!!!..Daniel..thats a true cracker!:lol:


ok.......i wrote one about me & a car & a trailer.....

i didnt finish it!

months prior the dog that was in the neighbors yard behind us...
the one the car went through!
always tried & sometimes jumped the fence....wasn't a young dog mind you
we had a dog as well & they were constantly defending territories!

well after the incident ....the dog never went near the fence again
hmm.......
actually he never did much again...he slept under the rainwater tank
lived there for 3 mnths & died there.......


i did what i promised!...thanks Daniel!...lmao..ok butterfly boy!!!!!

i bawled when i found out!


----------



## imalizard (Jul 17, 2008)

HEHEHE HAHAHA, thats very funny about the dog.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 17, 2008)

no its not......


but i like your new name !:lol:..just kidding!


----------



## imalizard (Jul 17, 2008)

Maybe thats why I dont keep butterflys anymore lol


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 17, 2008)

hmm...any more?


----------



## channi (Jul 17, 2008)

When I was about ten I was flying down our regular fly down hill, when, shock of my life, a car actually appeared on the road. And as you do I breaked as hard as I could. The problem was that it was the front break (never had to break on the fly down hill before and noone had explained how). Anyway I went flying for real and landed on my palms and face and continued to "fly" down the hill on these. the bitumen was wearing more of my skin then my palms were.


----------



## cement (Jul 17, 2008)

I once trod on a sea urchin when surfing and it went through my rubber bootie into my big toe and broke off so there was about 3mm of spine sticking out of the booti. I got the booti off and was at home having a shower and decided that because there was a bit of spine sticking out i'll try to grip it and pull it out.
I couldn't get a good grip so decided to sit down on the floor of the shower to try again. On my way down my bum hit and smashed one of those ceramic tile foot rests that you use to get in showers back in those days. Needless to say it was like a knife and I was seriously freaked at the amount of blood. Now if i ever become unrecognisable my wife has one foolproof method of I.D ing me, by my scar!


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 17, 2008)

ouch!.........felt that!

any scars?


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 17, 2008)

cement.......wow!...that is pain!!!!!


----------



## cement (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah just one about two inches long just beside my ahh, err, well I can't see it.


----------



## channi (Jul 17, 2008)

I got one tiny scar on the bottom of my palm. My son also learnt about front breaks on hills the hard way. My two boys and I were riding home from their school, down hill, when my older son started yelling at the younger one to move from in front of him, they must have gotten too close because older son breaked (front break). He went up but because he is heavy set he didn't fly over the bike he landed on it and the handle bar lodged in his upper thigh. He was fine with that and fine with removing it but screamed like a banshee when the doctor squirted anaesthetic on it before he even injected. He has a great scar, big purple gash with six biggish dots ( three on each side) from the three stitches that he received.


----------



## cement (Jul 17, 2008)

I hate seeing kids get hurt, but they are always riding the ragged edge of disaster. I have a 10 yr old who has already broken a collarbone and snapped his arm. Different accidents.


----------



## Smellie (Jul 17, 2008)

you want to know about scars? Last October I had on operation on my tailbone to get something called a "pilonidal cyst" removed (have a squiz on Google or something...they're...not pleasent..and anyone who's had them will know). They said it was only a small one and shouldn't take much more then an hour to operate on....
TWO hours later, and now 9 months later, I have an 8 inch scar that starts from my tailbone and goes down.
Yeah...chicks dig scars...but I'm not sure about this one...


----------



## channi (Jul 17, 2008)

Lol cement that's the truth, when the handle bar was in his leg, although i was forcing myself to be calm, I think i was hurting more than he was.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 17, 2008)

lmao!....crackers!...scars eh!:shock:
not going there....lmao


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 17, 2008)

Today i just bashed into a door.I was sprinting down the hall way in the dark to get a hand drill ....2 seconds later you hear this bang in the door :lol: i cracked up laughing tehehe .My dad teased me  
( dad and i were working on our enclosure)
Guess what , i just came back from the airport after picking up a new addition.I'll post pics in a few days as i'm going away


----------



## oddball (Jul 18, 2008)

Since I was born, I spent more time at the hockey fields or on the floor of a pub than in my own home, thanks to my mum and my dad being really into the game, and the after-game celebrations. It was actually really awesome, lots of water dragons and green tree frogs frequent the grounds, as did a colony of insect eating bats.
One friday night when I was about 10 years old I was trecking around the carpark out the back of the hockey club, with my new hockey stick, looking for frogs, because I was really into frogs and other cool animals back then, and probably had more animal friends than human ones.

At just after dark, I happened upon these two 18 year old boys who had a Water Dragon, but they weren't being very nice to it, and were pinning it to the ground and trying to make it smoke a cigarette and burning him with it when he wouldn't.
Now, as a kid I had some pretty serious anger and violence issues, and I just flipped out. 
I cannot stand people who hurt animals and I LOVED those water dragons. 
Completely forgetting about the fact that these two boys were not only twice my age and taller than me, but they they were also fit and tank from playing hockey, I ran at them screaming threats at the top of my little girl lungs for them to let go of this lizard.
They laughed at me and didn't take me seriously (which made me even more angry) and so I smashed them in the shins and legs with my clunky old wooden hockey stick, then grabbed the dragon from one of the blokes and shoved him in my jacket.
THEN I realised that these guys were very angry at being hit and I was 10, so I bolted, still with this water dragon in my top.
I ended up under cars for the rest of the night, covered in the red hockey grounds mud, hiding with this poor traumatised water dragon, (who showed his appreciation by scratching my belly up and trying to bite me), while the boys trekked all over the place yelling that they were going to kill me.

But it was a good night, I made a friend, and even though he was a bit bitey and freaked out after our hide and seek escape, I liked him.

I still have a soft spot for water dragons, and a violent spot for animal abusers.


----------



## Glidergirl (Jul 18, 2008)

34th birthday (dec), been out drinking the night before, my brother and his wife had come home from o/s and they hadnt seen my new house and we were all going out to lunch . So that morning I was racing around tidying up and decided to move one of my birthday pressies I rather large/tall ceramic pot. Not sure exactly if it broke when I put it down because I couldnt carry it or if i tripped but anyway I sliced my arm open. I had to call an ambulance, I got carted off and my mum met me at the hosptial and Im sure she was horrified at not only what I had done but the fact I had only been wearing knickers and a tanktop that didnt cover a great deal.
Ended up having plastic surgery and found out after that I was less than a mm away from hitting the main artery. The nurses kept asking how I did it as they thought I had tried to comitt hurry curry and wanted to make sure it was actually an accident.
After that I got rid of ALL my breakable pots.


----------



## Earthling (Jul 18, 2008)

Oooooooo...the pain of some of these stories.......






This happened to an old mate of mine in Canada.
We were working on a Horse Ranch in Bragg Creek, Alberta which had some young steers and cows to keep the grass down. The ranch had a corral and shoots and all for bull riding etc. So one day we all decided (management included) to ride a few young steers and cows to have some fun............riiiiight.




I was first out of the shoot and my girl crow-hopped a couple of times and then collapsed underneath me...not the desired result....stayed their for 10 minutes poor girl....




We decided we will have to go for the larger ones.
My next one was more obliging and gave me a good ride for a few seconds till it booted me off.
Now the trick to not getting hurt is to know when to let yourself get off...as in, when your losing control of upright and becoming horizontal, to do it with some measure of 'control'.
This mate decided he had to prove something and didnt do the control thing when he was coming off after a (untill then) exceptionally good ride. So over the front of the steer he went. The steer continued forward. Tromped his head and back. He jumped up screaming "Take me to the Hospital....Take me to the Hospital!"
Result: Right ear detatched and just hanging from the top bit. I did manage to get him to stop and lay down (for the shock of course) whilst I took some snaps for prosperity sakes.....



.....but alas no digital back then...so no show.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 18, 2008)

thankyo Earthling...very amusing!..lol


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 19, 2008)

not easy for me to write about,but have decided to....not easy as i dont have permission from the lady involved
here goes.......


would be about 5 yrs ago....a lady with 4 children moved in next door,by chance i knew her from primary school
occasionally (maybe once a week)she would come over...her kids loved the rabbits..birds that i bred outside..my place looked a bit like a farm to any little tacker

well,...one late night about 5pm...her eldest daughter was beating the hell out of my front door...
i could hardly understand her.....
she had said she found her Ma in the bathroom with blood every where
i told my family,grabbed my mobile & ran

i asked her daughter to ring the dads of her bro & sisters...to keep her busy

went to the bathroom......& found her in shock on the tiled floor
she was in labor...(she found out 2 days before she was pregnant again...which nobody knew)
she was just 6mnths gone....i boiled the kettled grabbed &clean sheets 
& did what i could....
the babe was born without too much of a effort within half a hr
because it was prem ...it had quite allot of fluid & wasnt breathing properly ....i rang 000
..with help from the operator...cleared the fluid from the little boys mouth & throat 
tied the cord & bathed him quickly...then swaddled him in a double bed sheet

the ambo's got there after all was done....
took her & her babe to the hospital...i had to write what i had done, down for them
she got the little boy adopted out...it was a extremely traumatic time for her & her family
she is doing well now
& so is the little babe...strong little tyke & beautiful he was


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 25, 2008)

well being that im writing this ..it will be ex-friend..lmao

my friend(the driver)& i (the navigator)..were driving from Murray Bridge to Modbury 
which shouldnt have taken more than 1hr 45min.. but took 2hrs & 30min..... 250km's one way!!!!!!!!!

we managed to pass Holden Hill Police station 3 x ...but only one way
also visited a airport ide never seen before
it was amusing to say the least...lol

on another trip...from Murray Bridge to a Adelaide veterinary clinic 
we some how went through the tunnels 6x & through the tollgate 3 x 

she has since gotten a gps system for her car!!!!!!!!...lmao


----------



## sockbat (Aug 14, 2008)

Recently and close friend of mine had to split from her partner.... 
She had to make herself a bed on the floor, to keep warm she used a 2m heat cord on a thermostat around the mattress, She hadn't been sleeping well and about 5am woke up to find a big blister burn on her arm.:shock:


Moral to the story... Heat cords are meant for reptiles not humans.



And no it wasn't me


----------

